# Is it possible to live on an EMT salary?



## 2oh1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I was wondering is it possible to survive off the salary of an EMT. I am currently very interested in becoming one. I just finished emailing my local EMT website. I want to make it my career though but I am not sure if I can survive off the salary. I live in NJ and according to payscale <- website i use for salaries and what not, they only get paid maximum of 13.96 an hour. Is there a higher class of EMT in New Jersey or am i better off just being an EMT while going to school for something else in the medical field?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 24, 2010)

If you truly want to make it your career, then continue on and get your Paramedic.  Still not the best paying, but worlds better than EMT.


----------



## 2oh1 (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks for the advice, it seems like the perfect job for me, i get to help people without going to school for another 8 years to get a doctors degree


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 24, 2010)

2oh1 said:


> thanks for the advice, it seems like the perfect job for me, i get to help people without going to school for another 8 years to get a doctors degree



Another thing to consider would be going to school to become and RN and being a CCT nurse if you want to stay out of hospital. 

However, you'll likely have to have experience in-hospital before you can get out on a CCT/flight unit.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Nov 24, 2010)

Depends on several factors, here EMT I and paramedic are paid pretty well especially for the cost of living. Not to mention they will double up by going to the fire dept part time and stay on ambulance. They work 5 days a week and make bank lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 24, 2010)

In NJ your cost of living is astronomical compared to what I'm used to. I know in NM, CO, and here in TX I could have lived comfortably on an EMTs salary, and here in TX as an EMT-I I can live very well. It all depends on how you spend your money and how much COL is


----------



## lampnyter (Nov 24, 2010)

Well where i am i wouldnt try to life off of an EMT salary unless i worked more than 1 company. My EMT instructor who i now work with is a paramedic and works 2 full time medic jobs and 1 part time medic job.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 24, 2010)

2oh1 said:


> I was wondering is it possible to survive off the salary of an EMT.



Sure it is, at home with parents, with 5 roomates in a 3 bedroom, or in a box or dumpster of your choosing. 

Really, it depends on where you work. Some places pay EMTs a respectable wage for 120 hours of training. Those places usually don't need to seek people too often. 

Most places will not pay a livable wage and being an EMT will be 1 of your 3 jobs. 

Unfortunately depending on where you live, medic is the same way. If you really plan to make EMS your career, go to medic school as soon as humanly possible and be willing to relocate.


----------



## Pittma (Nov 24, 2010)

PA School, man. You'd be *basically a doctor* and only six years of school

*Disclaimer: post will piss off doctors.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Nov 24, 2010)

Pittma said:


> PA School, man. You'd be *basically a doctor* and only six years of school
> 
> *Disclaimer: post will piss off doctors.



Not really sure if that's the best advice for someone who just finished a 120-hour class.

OP, you have to answer that question on your own. What is possible for me, with my lifestyle, in a different state, may not be possible for you. Look at how much money you spend a month and how much money you can expect to reasonably make as an EMT.


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 24, 2010)

2oh1 said:


> I was wondering is it possible to survive off the salary of an EMT.



That depends on how much you enjoy eating and having a constant source of electricity.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 24, 2010)

2oh1 said:


> I live in NJ and according to payscale <- website i use for salaries and what not, they only get paid maximum of 13.96 an hour. Is there a higher class of EMT in New Jersey or am i better off just being an EMT while going to school for something else in the medical field?


to start, 13.96 is NOT the most you will make as an EMT.  It's probably typical of starting, but definitely not the max.

some EMS systems START at 18/hr for BLS, but they are hard to get into, especially without a hook or experience.  Many pay a night premium, and some a weekend premium, which can raise wages.

I work in NJ, typically 5 days a week, 3 at my FT job, 2 at my part time one (with an occasional 6th night every other sunday just for fun, but I really don't need to if I didn't want to).  I have a 3 bedroom condo in a nice area, my own car, and pay my own bills.  

So it CAN be done.  

however, it's very difficult to be a single income salary for an EMT, with a spouse and kids.  single life, EMS is great, but even as a medic, once you start getting married and having kids, you find you need more money to have a decent life style.  If you are going to make EMS your career, look at paramedic school.


----------

